# The Expert is here, the White House can become professional and normal...



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes folks, time for the White House to become presidential for once, the expert is taking over.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Yes folks, time for the White House to become presidential for once, the expert is taking over.


 /---- Liberals true strength is mocking special needs kids like Baron and Trig  plus murdering defenseless babies in their abortion mills. It's their Super Power.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 12, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes folks, time for the White House to become presidential for once, the expert is taking over.
> ...


Barron is 'Special needs'?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


 /---- He may be autistic making him fair game for the Liberal attack machine.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 12, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Media nonsense.  He's normal.  Just too damn tall for his age.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Yes folks, time for the White House to become presidential for once, the expert is taking over.



I see the "don't mess with the kids" rule is out the window now that a non-progressive is in office.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm glad they're finally in D.C.  Have they finally moved in?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes folks, time for the White House to become presidential for once, the expert is taking over.
> ...



So... you're talking partisan nonsense then? 

I'm clearly not mocking Barron, but the father. The boy could almost certainly do a better job.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes folks, time for the White House to become presidential for once, the expert is taking over.
> ...



Who's messing with the kid then? 

As I've just said, I'm not joking about the kid, I'm joking about the father.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



It cost the tax payers more than 30 million for him to stay in New York to finish his school year. That's pretty damn special if you ask me.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





frigidweirdo said:


> I'm clearly not mocking Barron, but the father.


Barron is the one wearing the "I'm an Expert" shirt.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



No, you are using the kid as a prop to make fun of the father, which to me is even worse.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



it's not about what was done, it's about who it was done for, you snivelling partisan hacktwat.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 12, 2017)

Bull, you were, even worse cover up on top of it.





frigidweirdo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



It's about more than 30 million dollars, you dumb twat.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



it Obama's kids wanted to stay at a given school location,and Michelle stayed with them, I doubt I would have heard a peep from you. 

But this is just low hanging fruit you hacktwats use to pump your egos and feel "special" and your fart-sniffing parties. 

(shout out to the site, btw, for some reason hacktwat is now a word with regards to the spell check)


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



But they didn't. Only selfish arrogant tyrants would do something like the Trumps did in this situation.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



That's not the issue. A simple question, If Obama and Michelle wanted to keep either of their kids in School back in Chicago and she stayed there, would you have an issue with it?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 12, 2017)

You want to play that game?  Who left their kids in school to go play with Richard Branson, for a month, on his private island?





BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


*YES!!!*


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



_*BULLSHIT!!*_


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Do I really have to explain this simple joke for you? Seriously? I thought any old dunce would get this joke, clearly I was wrong.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Look, I don't care if you want to use this joke for your partisan bullshit nonsense or not. It was a joke. You clearly don't want to get the joke. I still don't care. You want to make it political. I don't care. I'm not going to get hot and bothered about you trying to make this into what it isn't. 

So.....?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

depotoo said:


> You want to play that game?  Who left their kids in school to go play with Richard Branson, for a month, on his private island?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When did that happen, and how many million did it cost to keep the girls in school?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



How many jokes did you make about Obama's kids?


----------



## depotoo (Jun 12, 2017)

Surely, you jest?  The girls were left while mom and dad went off to play.  
Much better for both parents to leave them for a month while they go off and play, right?
The girls still have secret service wherever they go.  Parents in the islands had secret service, Sasha had it in DC, while her sis Malia has it in NYC.  But that doesn't count for you. 
Lay off their son .





BULLDOG said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > You want to play that game?  Who left their kids in school to go play with Richard Branson, for a month, on his private island?
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Surely, you jest?  The girls were left while mom and dad went off to play.
> Much better for both parents to leave them for a month while they go off and play, right?
> The girls still have secret service wherever they go.  Parents in the islands had secret service, Sasha had it in DC, while her sis Malia has it in NYC.  But that doesn't count for you.
> Lay off their son .
> ...



So you're complaining because the same security is given to Obama's daughters as is given to Trump's grown children. Got it.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Surely, you jest?  The girls were left while mom and dad went off to play.
> ...



Actually you are complaining about a parent just wanting their kid to finish the school year at the school he started it at, and wanting to stay behind for a few months to keep an eye on him. 

Wow, parenting.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



None, and I've not made a joke about Trump's kids either, not even the daughter.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You just did. you are mocking his T-shirt.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



If it were a simple joke, I would have laughed.

the only thing 'simple' was the joker


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Dude, I don't usually like insulting people, but.... if you keep pushing some non-existent crap because you don't understand a joke, I might just have to make an exception for you. 

It's pathetic really. You're so partisan all you can see is winning some mythical partisan politics bullshit points.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


I'm complaining about more than 30  million dollars. Did you forget that part?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Wait, so, I've got another mod insulting me. 

Again, I don't give a shit if you don't get the joke. But to come on here and insult me.....


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You used the son's T shirt as a prop to mock the father. Stop trying to back-track.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



And how much as a percentage of federal spending does that constitute over the period in question?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



There was no joke.

Barron was wearing the shirt, not Donald.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



It constitutes over 30 million.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



When the feds spend 10 BILLION a day, your concern is comical.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jun 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I do not think it is making fun of Baron...a kid is better than his dad at understanding the WH..


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Yep 30 million is just hilarious.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Ask a question.  Demand an answer.  Then say BULLSHIT to the answer.
You're fun to talk with, ya know?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



It's what RWNJs do


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Hey, I'll tell you what. I'll leave you to your ridiculous nonsense, and you can keep yourself happy and content pretending you give a fuck about this. 

Bye.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Fucking hell..... hey, I'm bored of you people trying to squeeze something out of nothing.....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





frigidweirdo said:


> hey, I'm bored of you people trying to squeeze something out of nothing.....


 an appropriate comment, considering the subject.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



it's not the money, it's who its being spent on for you. Just admit it.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Aww, teh poor baybee got called out on something and is now running like the scawed wibble boy he is.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

OldLady said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Because we know the answer is bullshit, his partisan track record is evidence enough.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 12, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Agree!!!
When all said and done on the growing end, Baron could end up as tall as Comey!!!!


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Yes, only thirty million. such a small amount, yet we can't afford to give a single mother 129 per month to help feed her child. That would be more than 19,379 years of helping single mothers at 129 per month.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...








Always with the giving $$ away to subsidize non-sustainable behavior.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



But I thought you said  it was such a small amount till it didn't matter.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Fed spending is one thing, local spending is another. Let the States handle it. 

And protecting the president and his family has always been something the SS has had to do since it's inception. With all the vitriol you idiots are spreading, it's amazing it isn't more expensive. 

Funding one doesn't remove funding for another, another fallacy on your part.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Really? I wonder why all those congressmen always whine about having to cut one thing to fund another. You know, like cutting healthcare to make sure the rich get their tax breaks.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Another function that the federal government should have very little to do with. 

I would LOVE to see what happens if California goes single payer.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Difference being that reality is what we have to deal with. Your RWNJ wishful thinking doesn't really count.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Oh, and THROW OTHER PEOPLE"S MONEY AT IT seems to work so well..

The only time Welfare rolls go down is when so called "RWNJ"'s decide to make people be a bit more responsible before they get their handout. 

But you give them someone else's money, they don't improve, but don't starve, and you pat yourselves on the back for "solving" something or other.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



When I compared the amount spent to let that spoiled kid finish the year in his same school to the price of helping a single mother feed her child, it was still within the same line of discussion, especially since you said it was only a small amount of money. You'e trying to go to a completely different subject now. Why?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


 /---- Who said we can't afford it?  Can you afford to pay 10 people's annual membership to the NRA?  If so, should you be forced to?  How much did the Obozo's spend to send their spoiled kids to private school?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes folks, time for the White House to become presidential for once, the expert is taking over.
> ...



It was out the window when a progressive was in office, you just didn't notice.

Aside from that - it's a really nice family picture if only Trump didn't look like an angry bullfrog.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



It's not the kid's fault.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Because you went the appeal to emotion route and tried to avoid my obvious call out that you would never peep if this was Obama's kids. 

But keep trying the same tired progressive claptrap, hackey O'Hackerson.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

Coyote said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The MSM didn't do SQUAT with Obama's kids, and when anyone outside of that did ANYTHING, every progressive snit threw a hissy fit.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 12, 2017)

If the Obama's had decided to keep their girls in school in Chicago I am quite sure we would have heard an earful about it from the ones defending Trump's choice.  After all - we heard about every other flipping expense.

And keeping Barron in NYC is a very expensive choice.

On the other hand, IF Barron is autistic (even mildly so) then change is hard, and keeping him in the same school is doubly important. I can't fault them as parents.  It's tough to raise a child in that kind of environment.  The kid will have a tough time of it as it is.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Oh really...the rightwing MSM had a field day with Obama's kids. That's ok though right?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2017)

Coyote said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Examples? And no third tier sites. I'm talking about the Times, or any reputable local tabloid. Even the NY Post.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Nowhere near 30 million for 5 months


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

Coyote said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



So whose needs were being met with those 30 million?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It wasn't Obama's kid dumb ass. It wasn't any president's kid but Trumps. Every other president before was concerned about the cost to tax payers. Trump isn't.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2017)

martybegan said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



After seeing your responses on this thread, I'm putting you on the ignore list. 

Seriously, people like you need to grow up.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



I never said it was Obama's kids, I'm saying you are so much of a hacktwat that the only reason this is an issue for you is because its not a progressive moron in the white house.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Yes folks, time for the White House to become presidential for once, the expert is taking over.



Trump seems happy to have his family back with him


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Brave Sir Frigidweirdo ran away
(No!)
Bravely ran away away
(I didn't!)
When danger reared its ugly head
He bravely turned his tail and fled
(No!)
Yes, brave Sir Frigidweirdo turned about
(I didn't!)
And gallantly he chickened out

Bravely taking to his feet
(I never did!)
He beat a very brave retreat
(All lies!)
Bravest of the brave, Sir Frigidweirdo!
(I never!)



Read more: Monty Python - Brave Sir Robin Ran Away Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes folks, time for the White House to become presidential for once, the expert is taking over.
> ...



Oh, for sure, "the ol' chain and ball is back"


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I love how the Trumps are forced to hold hands in every public appearance now to show how "happy' they are together. Trump sure looks thrilled


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes, it must be horrible to be the one forced into such a situation because your husband decided to go for a job he doesn't need, nor is able to do.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 13, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


When has that ever stopped someone from running for president?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, you have to have a lot of self confidence/arrogance to run for president.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 13, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



So, you suck at jokes.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 13, 2017)

martybegan said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Yes, I prefer a liberal in the white house, but with Trump the issue goes to an entirely different level of concern. If there was a republican in the white house, there would be the same issues as always, but the core principals of the US wouldn't be in danger, and I don't think the presidency would be being used as a way to cash in like it is now.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



No you prefer progressives. Current progressive resemble classical liberals as much as Taco bell resembles real mexican cuisine. 

And the chicken little/Trump is stealing money thing has been going on for months now, with zero proof.


----------

